# Another what's it worth thread (PM-833TV)



## Tipton1965 (Jun 13, 2021)

I agonized over buying a benchtop mill or a knee mill for quite awhile before pulling the trigger on my 833TV.  It's a fine machine but I'd like to switch to a knee mill.  I took possession back at the end of February and by the time I got everything set up I got slammed with work (I own a construction business).  So, I literally have only done two small projects so the machine is basically brand new.  I have both the X axis and Z axis power feed units installed and it sits on the stock steel stand.  I talked to PM and they told me since everything is out of stock right now I should be able to maybe get my money back out of it.  What is everyone's opinion  of the value?  I want to sell it locally because I cringe at the thought of shipping it.  Here's how it sits right now.  This pic was taken yesterday.  Should I ask full price?  I already have it listed on Craigslist and Facebook Marketplace but was thinking about bumping up the price.


----------



## Christianstark (Jun 13, 2021)

You probably need to knock a few bucks off it due to it being in a dirty shop.

in all seriousness, the price has gone up maybe twice since you ordered, and it looks brand new. You have given it a shake down, so it’s likely better than off the truck. Go for what you can! I think getting your investment back is certainly within reason.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jun 13, 2021)

I would let it sit. It will be waiting for when you do have the time or a need to use it.
Are you paying interest on it? Is there a divorce on the horizon? Losing the shop space? If the answer is no to the above, I would keep it.
I think you will be glad you did.


----------



## 7milesup (Jun 13, 2021)

I would add everything up that you have on it and add 20%.  
I bought my PM1022 about 5 or so years ago for $1700.  I sold it this spring for $2400 with only a few extras.  No one can get machines right now, and who knows when they are going to come in.  Don't sell yourself short.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jun 14, 2021)

Just a thought, if you do sell it are you OK with waiting 6-12 months for a replacement Knee Mill?

BTW that is a very nice looking setup you have there, very impressive.

David


----------



## Tipton1965 (Jun 14, 2021)

Kiwi Canuck said:


> Just a thought, if you do sell it are you OK with waiting 6-12 months for a replacement Knee Mill?
> 
> BTW that is a very nice looking setup you have there, very impressive.
> 
> David


Because of delivery delays from Precision Mathews I will most likely buy an Eisen or ACRA mill.  They both have them in stock.


----------



## Just for fun (Jun 14, 2021)

That's definitely a good looking setup.  I wish the timing was a little better.  I'd be on my way over.


----------



## Tipton1965 (Jun 14, 2021)

Just for fun said:


> That's definitely a good looking setup.  I wish the timing was a little better.  I'd be on my way over.


I have a huge shop......I can store it for you.


----------



## Just for fun (Jun 15, 2021)

That's an idea.  I'll think about it.


----------



## Tipton1965 (Jun 20, 2021)

Well the 833 went off to its new home this afternoon.  A gunsmith bought it.  It should be a good fit for him and what he'll be doing.


----------



## Just for fun (Jun 20, 2021)

I wish it would have worked out for me, but it just wasn't in the cards as they say.  Looking forward to your next venture!


----------



## Tipton1965 (Aug 3, 2021)

Just a quick update.  It took awhile but I finally have my new ACRA knee mill in position.  Just need to wire up the plug and it should be ready to test out.


----------



## davidpbest (Aug 3, 2021)

Fantastic upgrade and a terrific value.  Are you planning to add a power drawbar?


----------



## Cletus (Aug 3, 2021)

Wow!  ....that certainly is gorgeous! 
I am building exactly that type of base for mine right now in the shop.  My PM-935TS3PH should ship out by the end of next week.


----------



## Tipton1965 (Aug 3, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> Fantastic upgrade and a terrific value.  Are you planning to add a power drawbar?


Mark suggested that I have ACRA install it when I ordered it but I had to stop somewhere.  With that said I do intend on adding a power draw bar.


----------



## Tipton1965 (Aug 3, 2021)

Cletus said:


> Wow!  ....that certainly is gorgeous!
> I am building exactly that type of base for mine right now in the shop.  My PM-935TS3PH should ship out by the end of next week.


The base worked out really well.  It added the height I wanted (I'm tall) and allowed me to get my pallet jack underneath to move it.


----------

